# Izzy's Sister has arrived!!



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

We need name suggestions! Thought she was a Bella...but she's a lot more feisty! Help us decide!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Just practicing posting photos....Looks like it worked. All suggestions welcome!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Stella has more sass to it and it also has a similar sound to Bella.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, btw, she's sure is cute.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Awww, she is cute. How does Izzy like her? I am horrible with names so no help on that front.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep ,she sure is cute. Lagosi.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll ! Such pretty coloring!! Looking forward to watching her grow up!
I'll throw out the name "Gypsy"( it was in the running when we named Whimsy.)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

So cute! Here is my short list when I was naming my Gemma: Lulu, Lola, Stella, Lucy, Mia, Pepper, Phoebe, Storm, Pearl, Myrtle.

The short list wasn't that short...


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

OHHHH I had such a hard time loading any photos...will post more later. 

Izzy would not even look at her for the first few days....the puppy wanted to play but Izzy would just jump up on a chair or run from the rooml. Well things have changed! They romp, roll, run, tumble, and generally just charge about. 

I gave Izzy a haircut cause the little one was just hanging on her constantly (not that it helped much). Izzy puts up with a lot of nipping and rear attacks, that is usually anyway. She does get aggravaited after a while and holds the puppy down, actually lays right on top of her. I worry that she could hurt the little one but that feisty little thing comes charging right back. 

So all is going well and we are overjoyed with the two of them....more fun than just one!!!!! 

Hope everyone has a Happy Mothers Day....

Izzy (almost Bella) and their Happy Mom Estelle


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks feisty, and cute as a button. How about Tallulah? Or Cookie, or Perugina (you could call her Gina).


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions...we are making a list. My DH came up with Rascal (but it seems like a boys name to me). Kids came up with Fiona, Monster, Tornado, Trouble, and Mayhem. Can you guess her personaility from all of this? 
Izzy's name is Izzy-Bella Queen of Maine. I just assumed (since we just call her Izzy or Izzy busy...that we would call this one Bella (which I really like) but she is not the Bella type...so far anyway.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

ziggy, or stardust? so darling


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohhhhh she is cute! Congrats on your new addition. The pictures are really easy to post once you get the hang of it.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Izzy-bella said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions...we are making a list. My DH came up with Rascal (but it seems like a boys name to me). Kids came up with Fiona, Monster, Tornado, Trouble, and Mayhem. Can you guess her personaility from all of this?


HAHA. I love the kids' choices. One of my pup's many nicknames is the Fur Monster. I vote for Fiona (from Shrek I assume).


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Actually it is from the TV show Shameless....young very spunky girl that plays the lead. 
I must say I am leaning toward Fiona! I guess I keep thinking if we name her something like MONSTER it would be a self fullfilling prophecy!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

my daughters pup is named fiona.


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

she is beautiful !


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nikki, Bizzy, Kicker, Amber, Cali


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you have the chocolate spread Nutella in the US?As she has the chocolate brown colouring,and is a bit of a nutter!I think the name Nutella would fit the bill!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my, the list is getting longer! Such good suggestions I may just have to get couple more little ones. 

Claire, we do have Nutella (just 12 miles from the Canadian border, where they sell it) but my husband hates it (I like it and used to use it in the Bed and Breakfast all the time) so...such a good idea but DH vetoed it. 

I have till Wed. to decide...family has put a time limit on calling her Puppy. 

Happy Mothers day to all ............


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a doll and her hair is so long already I love the name Shelby .


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I like Fiona or Wendy.
Beautiful puppy.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I like Fiona and Wendy, too!. Nice little monsters. 

We have a monster as well. When we adopted our Aussie, I told the kids that we needed to choose a Scottish name. The only name they liked was Nessie, the Loch Ness Monster. There are days that she lives up to her namesake.

What about Frankie? Or drop one of the 'L's in Bella. Bela Lugosi - classic.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

How about Tazi...Tazmanian devil? She is adorable!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

How about Blitz? I like the name Stella too. Or YooHoo?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think she is adorable and even though her color will probably change, I like CoCo.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Adorable, she sure looks like a little "Mitzy" to me!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been given a deadline...Wedesday she must have a name,according to the family!

Thank you all for the great suggestions....

The list

Fiona
Bella
Rascal
Stella*

The only thing with Stella , which I really like, is that my name is Estelle! Crazy to name a dog after yourself ....but my Father (who is no longer with us) always named his pets ...JoJo or Joey ot Josie or Joe! His name was Joseph. So my children are kidding me that the tradition continues. I really like that idea in a way...he was a good father (slightly eccentric ). But fun and I miss him still....


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

OK so here it is Wednesday and my time is up! 

She is going to be named Stella-Bella....her sister's name is Izzy-Bella. 

Thanks to all for the suggestions, actually some really great ones, may have to get another one to name. 

A special thanks to Rita Nelson...first to suggest that name. 

Have a great day from the Bella sisters...........


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

adorable choice!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Izzy-bella said:


> OK so here it is Wednesday and my time is up!
> 
> She is going to be named Stella-Bella....her sister's name is Izzy-Bella.
> 
> ...


Great choice!!! Are you going to the Spring Event on the 26th? I would love to hear all about having two since I'm going to be getting a second baby and am trying to not be impulsive...


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

anaacosta said:


> Great choice!!! Are you going to the Spring Event on the 26th? I would love to hear all about having two since I'm going to be getting a second baby and am trying to not be impulsive...


I would absolutely love to be able to attend something like this ...but whoa is me....I live way up in Maine and so very far away from any of these doings!

Two is the absolute best ...for u's and especially for them. It is a hoot watching them. The only problem is nothing else is getting done! First week was a little rough but all is going smoothly now.

This little one learned to ring the bells the 3rd day she was here...no accidents since then...taught the older one not to be afraid of the rain or the dark! Older one was a very picky eater and now they eat together just fine...I can go on and on about the good points! So my advice is "everyone needs at least two". Go for it.

Smiles from the Bella sisters and their mom


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Izzy-bella said:


> I would absolutely love to be able to attend something like this ...but whoa is me....I live way up in Maine and so very far away from any of these doings!


Hi! I'm your neighbour up here on the Canadian side of the border in NB!

Definitely agree, 2 dogs are better than 1! My 2 definitely keep each other entertained when I can't entertain them. And, they keep me entertained all the time.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Where are you in NB? I am 12 miles south from Calais, Maine, small town on the coast..Robbinston. Just the other day we were in St. John at a beautiful park....walking trails, little lake, dog park, it was lovely and as usual I forgot the name. We go to st Andrews several times a year, can see that lovely town from our house.

It would me so nice if you were close...I never get to see another havanese in person and would love to meet up someday.
Have a good one....Estelle and the Bella sisters


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah, Rockwood Park! I'm from SJ originially but now live in Fredericton!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Izzy-bella said:


> I would absolutely love to be able to attend something like this ...but whoa is me....I live way up in Maine and so very far away from any of these doings!
> 
> Two is the absolute best ...for u's and especially for them. It is a hoot watching them. The only problem is nothing else is getting done! First week was a little rough but all is going smoothly now.
> 
> ...


aww too bad I won't get to meet the Bellas! I know you only recently got the 2nd girl but do you see any of the bad behavior toward each other that people claim happens when you have two of the same sex?


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuss said:


> Ah, Rockwood Park! I'm from SJ originially but now live in Fredericton!


That is the one, such a beautiful spot! If you are ever coming to st Andrews or this way in general maybe we could get together.

I have only been to fredricton once or twice. One fall took a ride along the river that runs thru to Maine...it was just gorgeous.

Have a great weekend ....the Bella sisters and their mom


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

anaacosta said:


> aww too bad I won't get to meet the Bellas! I know you only recently got the 2nd girl but do you see any of the bad behavior toward each other that people claim happens when you have two of the same sex?


The first couple of days the older one (almost 2) ignored her..after that it was a lot of rough housing..at times scary because the little one would not give up ....at first izzy would run away, jump on a chair anything to get away from the little monster!

Then after about a week izzy decided to stop stella from being so aggressive...she would pin her down and lay on her. Needless to say this was scary to watch. After some good advice, from the wonderful people on this forum, I just let them do their thing....with a watchful eye that things didn't get out of hand.

It has been almost four weeks and they still get rough at times (during the RLH moments in the yard) but they also play really nice together and take naps side by side.

Would love to share more or answer any questions about our experience...it has been the best thing for all of us. I do think the age difference (about
1 1/2 years) was a good part of it going so well....they are both just puppies.

Have a great weekend from the Bella sisters and their mom


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

She is adorable! Looks like my Benny only brown and white! Congrats!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

I like Fiona and Tazi
What about Pocahontas the lil Indian. Nick name Poco


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Izzy-bella said:


> The first couple of days the older one (almost 2) ignored her..after that it was a lot of rough housing..at times scary because the little one would not give up ....at first izzy would run away, jump on a chair anything to get away from the little monster!
> 
> Then after about a week izzy decided to stop stella from being so aggressive...she would pin her down and lay on her. Needless to say this was scary to watch. After some good advice, from the wonderful people on this forum, I just let them do their thing....with a watchful eye that things didn't get out of hand.
> 
> ...


My Leyla will be one on Sunday. I'm already looking for a sister for her. Your posts are calming my nerves :clap2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

She is very cute.

Here is the list I was working with when I can up with "Canela" name.

Coco
Cielo
Lala
Lady
Lulu
Nana
Nanu
Nena
Yaki
Yuli
Zuri
Zazu

But "Zazu" was my second favorite name.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what is the spring event? not familiar with that?


----------

